# What to do with unwanted fish/Just want to vent



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been buying fish from this LFS, I'll call TA, for many years but I don't go there too often because it's a bit of a drive and they are very expensive. So they don't know me very well since I'm not there too often and their staff seems to change. They usually have a great selection of cichlids. The few other LFS by me sell "Assorted Africans", so I don't buy from them.

Recently the new guy at TA told me that they no longer take in fish from customers because they had some bad experiences. I understand his problem but he knows who knows their stuff and who doesn't. They also keep computer records of all fish sales, because they have a Frequent Buyer Club, so they know the fish came from them.

I asked him what do I do when I buy a few juvies, raise them and then want to keep the best male for my display tank or they all turn out to be females. He told me if it was up to him he would do it but the owner has a strict policy, no. He knows I've been working on this tank for almost a year now and I want to return fish I purchased from him, I need the room. I'm not asking for a lot of money but maybe some credit towards another purchase.

I know I could post an ad and sell them my self but I don't want to go thru the trouble for something that shouldn't be this difficult.

Joe


----------



## webgirl74 (Jan 30, 2009)

One of the main cichlid sources I buy from has that policy too. They used to give partial credit, but stopped that some time ago. They said too many people were returning random fish and they were ending up with a lot of odds & ends. I mean, if a customer is keeping the best fish and returning the rest, the store isn't as likely to be able to resell them at full price. Plus, they had gettne some batches of fish back that weren't porperly taken care of and died soon after being returned. Just too much trouble for them I guess. I bought 3 lab hybrids recently (didn't know they were hybrids at the time) and I couldn't bring them back. I listed them on a free classified site (Kijiji) and they were sold with a few days. It's relly not that troublesome to create a sales ad. Or, it's a good excuse to set up a second tank! LOL


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I am working on an all male tank too. I don't have the cash to pay for adult fish so I buy juveniles and wait for them to color.

Recently I returned two female bengas that I bought from the LFS and they gave me credit, but at a reduced rate (the assorted african rate) . I didn't pay for assorted africans. They normally give 1/4 credit of the fish.

I noticed Craig's list has fish for sale now too. Maybe you could list your fish there and get cash towards more fish. :fish:


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a LFS that I don't buy lifvestock from, but get most of my dry goods there. I worked out a deal with the owner, that I give my unwanted fish and he gives me 10%-20% on the next dry goods purchase.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

MalawiLover said:


> I worked out a deal with the owner, that I give my unwanted fish and he gives me 10%-20% on the next dry goods purchase.


That's the thing, I'm not looking for a lot, just some credit towards new fish. I want to buy more but need to make room for them.

While I was there, he had the same 2 species I was looking to get rid of. Mine were slightly larger than what he had so he could have sold mine for more than his.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

This isn't unusual. Just because the fish came from that store doesn't mean they should take them back, beyond a reasonable guarantee period. How is the owner to know that the fish haven't been kept in poor water conditions, or maybe they have been exposed to some disease when they were kept with other fish? It is easier for him to say "no" flat out rather than try to figure out who can and cannot return fish. Returning livestock is never the same as returning a pair of pants that do not fit.

If you haven't worked out something in advance with the owner, then I wouldn't expect to be able to walk in and trade fish. When ever I have done this in the past I always called ahead and made sure there was a good time for me to bring in fish.

My recommendation would be to post an ad or see if there is a club in your area.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

Fortunately for me, I have been able to bring fish to different LFS and received store credit which has been great for me! I have obtained either 1-3 new fish or I would just buy food-heaters-decor etc. 8) Some LFS just will not accept trade-ins for store credit-but will take them-freely-and let others buy them for cheap.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

As someone who keeps, breeds, and sells lots of fish, I've always wondered why some LFS would rather pay - cash - for fish, shipping, etc. from a farm or wholesaler when they can get healthy fish from local water - usually in exchange for credit - from local breeders.

I do business with the ones that support me. I bring them good quality fish. They give me credit. I buy stuff from their stores.

Cashflow is king for small businesses. Local breeders seem like a good way of not needing to have so much cash tied up in livestock.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

This is one of the reasons I belong to a fish club. I've been able to buy, sell or trade fish without dealing with the LFS. I do try to support the store by buying dry goods from them and they have been very good about supporting our local club. They just don't very often have the fish I want and for business sake, have to carry the fish that sell.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

I too have a lfs here that I have used to get rid of a fish I could not keep. I returned 3 fish in the last year that were full grown mbunas that they sold for $20.00 each but they would not give me a dime cash or store credit. I don't like it, but am glad to at least have a place to take them if I couldn't sell them myself. I will not buy from them because they do that to me, but you have to do whats best for the fish and your stocking situation. I totally understand why some stores won't even take a fish in for free, it's their store and their living they are just trying to do whats best for them and their business. Do as said above and try Craigslist/Ebay/local fish clubs. Who knows you may find someone that will trade you something you want and they don't need and vice versa.


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i can't believe, how many people think it's responsible fish keeping, to haul their unwanted to the pet store. kudos to any LFS that refuses to euthanize other people's oversight.
i used to buy from a pet store that offered store credits for unwanted fish. he bought unwanted for .50-$2. each, limited the credit accumulation to 10% of purchase (well within his retail markup), and tossed most of the fish out before they ever got out of the bags. games played, to make others feel cozy and warm...like the SPCA, a donation, and the relief of your unwanted litter of kittens.
my vent over... thanks.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

lloyd said:


> i can't believe, how many people think it's responsible fish keeping, to haul their unwanted to the pet store. kudos to any LFS that refuses to euthanize other people's oversight.
> i used to buy from a pet store that offered store credits for unwanted fish. he bought unwanted for .50-$2. each, limited the credit accumulation to 10% of purchase (well within his retail markup), and tossed most of the fish out before they ever got out of the bags. games played, to make others feel cozy and warm...like the SPCA, a donation, and the relief of your unwanted litter of kittens.
> my vent over... thanks.


 Are you referring to the OP or the rest of us that try and rehome fish that are not working out? I don't agree with someone buying groups of fish with the hopes of getting a specific sex and then dumping the others either. Now to the original poster, if this seems to be a continuous issue for you then stop buying groups of unsexed fish and save your money till you can afford to buy young sexable fish or adults. Trying to sell them or trade them is not that big of a hassle, if your not willing to do a little extra work to benefit your fish then maybe you shouldn't be keeping them.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

First of all, I read all the time of people returning fish for many reasons. For example, trying to stock an all male tank and have a fish that turn out to be too aggressive, female or it just doesnâ€™t work out. I donâ€™t think everyone buys and ends up with what they want 100% of the time. If that were so weâ€™d set up a tank and be done with it. 
One of the fish that was sold to me as a male turned up holding a few month later. That was one I wanted to return. I didnâ€™t go in screaming that I was sold something I didnâ€™t order, but I made it clear what they did. It was my fault for trusting them to know what the sex was, but I just wanted to return it for credit towards what I wanted.
More often than not the LFS donâ€™t carry adult fish and I am forced to get juvies. He even told me he stopped getting adult Peacocks because he has to sell them for too much money ($50-70), so I guess nobody was buying them. 
Iâ€™ve even bought mailorder and was not satisfied with the experience. I ordered fish that were to be 2-3â€


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

joevc1 said:


> First of all, I read all the time of people returning fish for many reasons. For example, trying to stock an all male tank and have a fish that turn out to be too aggressive, female or it just doesnâ€™t work out. I donâ€™t think everyone buys and ends up with what they want 100% of the time. If that were so weâ€™d set up a tank and be done with it.
> One of the fish that was sold to me as a male turned up holding a few month later. That was one I wanted to return. I didnâ€™t go in screaming that I was sold something I didnâ€™t order, but I made it clear what they did. It was my fault for trusting them to know what the sex was, but I just wanted to return it for credit towards what I wanted.
> More often than not the LFS donâ€™t carry adult fish and I am forced to get juvies. He even told me he stopped getting adult Peacocks because he has to sell them for too much money ($50-70), so I guess nobody was buying them.
> Iâ€™ve even bought mailorder and was not satisfied with the experience. I ordered fish that were to be 2-3â€


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I know of a few people who would buy up every bargain bag at an auction, and trade them in the next day for store credit. Try and locate a fish club near you and get out to a meeting or two, and definitely try and catch a big auction. Even if you don't buy anything, you can make some great connections with other hobbyists and breeders. I'm not sure where Aberdeen is but I know NJ has at least one Aquarium Society. You don't have to be a memeber to sell at these auctions. Our annual auction normally has in excess of 1,000 items, even after disallowing used dry goods.


----------

